# Space Marine Bikers or Command Squad?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Command Squad with Apothecary, 4 Storm Shields and 4 Grav Guns on Space Marine Bikes - 240pts

2x 3 Space Marine Bikers with 2 Grav Guns and Sergeant with Combi-Grav - 206pts.

What's the one to pick? In a Demi-Company, they both have Objective Secured so that's not an issue; the Bikers have slightly more firepower with the extra Combi shots, but that's a once per game deal - they also have an extra model, and can more importantly fire at two different targets/tie up two shooting units/claim two objectives etc. while the Command Squad has +1 Attack and Leadership, has possibly more consistent firepower with Storm Shields removing the need to Jink, and is overall more resilient with 3++ (I'm an Ultramarine, so 4+ Jink for the Bikers) as well as FnP overcoming the one less body.

I'm leaning towards the Command Squad so I can build the one spare bike as a Captain on Bike, who can replace Sicarius as the leader of the Demi-Company and be actually relevant rather than the awkwardness of Sicarius, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Points be damned, I like the Command Squad. Barring poor rolls for armour saves that's gunna be the superior unit. Attaching a beat-stick Captain on a bike makes them extra spicy.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i like the extra tactical flexibility provided by the two small squads. Imo, unless you join the command squad a kitted captain or chapmaster, you don't want them in melee. The +1 attack is a bait. Also, 5 bikers, even with a 3++, 5+ fnp are easily crippled
(just 2 poor rolls will hurt the unit attack or defens capability) and since i'm not going to waste ap3 on the guys... just some autocannons aregoing to ruin your beautiful 3++ unit.
So, unless joined by a beatstick HQ, i'd go for the 2 MSU.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> Also, 5 bikers, even with a 3++, 5+ fnp are easily crippled
> (just 2 poor rolls will hurt the unit attack or defens capability) and since i'm not going to waste ap3 on the guys... just some autocannons aregoing to ruin your beautiful 3++ unit.
> So, unless joined by a beatstick HQ, i'd go for the 2 MSU.


But is it easier to cripple 5 T5 3+/3++/5+ FnP bodies than it is to cripple 6 T5 3+/4+ cover bodies? I'm not sure it is. Worth considering for sure, but if I pick up another box I can build the dudes necessary to run both and playtest them - that's where I'll really find out :victory:

Thanks for the input though, both of you.


----------

